# How many years could you continue your life style without SS or other pensions?



## Lon (Dec 19, 2016)

Or maybe months?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2016)

If the actual experience of the last 12 years remained about the same for inflation and the financial markets, theoretically, I could roll along forever.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 19, 2016)

I would wonder which will run out first, me or the $$.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2016)

Not very long.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 19, 2016)

I could for a decent time. I won't give time details. I live rather simply though. I have not always been as smart with my money as I should have but I've never racked up debt and that is very helpful 

I'm beginning to wonder if I will find a nice mobile in a park. I don't want to end up in some low income apartment with my cats. I prefer our own place where no one else has the key.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 19, 2016)

Until, oh, Friday, maybe Saturday noon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2016)

Probably until I died, of course I'd have to cut back on my lifestyle a bit.  It's simple and far from extravagant because that's the way we like it, but I may have to stop eating crabs, prime rib eye cap steaks and things like that.  Maybe hot dogs and spaghetti instead, can't afford cat food for me, too pricey.   Of course if one of us got really sickly, the money would run out quick...hoping nothing like that will happen.


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2016)

If I eat store brand dog food instead of the premium stuff, about ten years.  Oh, and I'd have to learn to navigate around the house in the dark.  

I'm told cold showers are good for the complexion.


----------



## Ray (Dec 21, 2016)

It does raise an interesting issue - there are two basic approaches to retirement funding. In one you have a pot of money to do with as you wish and the other is the annuity approach. Way back in the day I had to choose and I went for the annuity and have never regretted it. I had some friends who went the other route and loved to brag on the up markets and........well, shall we say drink Walmart boxed wine most of the time and say nothing.

Bottom line - I'll never be rich; I'll always be able to enjoy life.


----------



## Knight (Dec 22, 2016)

MRD for just myself has it being exhausted when I'm 128 years old, pension of course when I do die. I doubt I'll live to be that old so the answer would be until death.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2016)

Very interesting question Lon! Last year, I actually figured out how long my savings and investments would last if my pension and social security were cut by 50% and 23% (predicted for SS). I like doing these types of calculations and because of the trouble many pension systems are in, I know such a cut wouldn't be far fetched. Assuming my investments do at least half as well as they are doing now, that inflation averages 3.5% annually and that I have no catastrophic events, I could live close to 8 years with no pension and SS.  I fare WAY better at 50% & 23% with my money lasting for 100 years. LOL


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh, For a few years at least, but frankly, I'd rather not think about such things during this otherwise happy

Christmas Season.


----------

